# Safe boat size for gulf?



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting a boat in a couple of months, and I was wondering what would be a safe size to take into the gulf. I know you can take any vessel, but I'm looking for one that isn't too big. I don't want it to be sketchy in two to three-foot seas.is it how deep the v hull is that matters, or the size? I'm thinking around eighteen to twenty feet would be alright. Any advice on a safe size or hull would be helpful. 
Thanks.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

21ft+ LOA and beams at least 106 inches (8ft 6in) The deeper the vee of the hull will help the boat cut through the waves, making the ride smoother; and the shallower the vee of the hull the more stability you will have off plane. I'd also look for a boat with high gunwales (boat sides). Make sure it has trim tabs.

Google what deadrise is considered a modified vee-hull and a deep vee-hull, as well as, the pros and cons of the two. Also look into the pros and cons of a center console versus a walk-around cuddy cabin.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

22 to 24' is a good size for the gulf...Without being too expensive to run. You can get away with a 19 if it is a boat that is well designed...but larger is better.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

22' bayboat IMHO is a "do all" boat around here.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

What about those little bass boats I see running around out there? :whistling:


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

yea I always feel small in my 17ft bayboat close in, then here comes a jon boat loaded with gas tanks:blink: and a guy around 70yrs old on the tiller, you would hear him coming for an hour, made me feel like the titanic.


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

my boat is a 21 foot 6 inch long 8 foot 6 inch wide walk around cuddy. its not what they call a deep v.at this point i have been out 14 miles without a problem.in the gulf to day with the waves like they where(dont know the offical hight) we ran 18 to 24 mph without any trouble.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I wouldn't set foot on anything smaller than say...........the USS Ronald Reagan, and then only on a calm day.

Rick


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

We fish nearshore out of Destin in my 20' bay boat. Of course gotta pick your days. A bigger boat opens up more days for you to fish. (can go out when seas are larger) However, we also use mine to fish shallow grass flats and have even gigged flounder with it. Like someone above said, along the panhandle bay boats are sort of the "SUV" of boats. If you're gonna fish the gulf alot, keep fuel capacity in mind if you plan on making longer runs.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

I have the Tracker 16 Pro Guide Deep V. I run up to 20 miles off shore but usually 10 to 12. I prefer 1to 2's but gave gone on higher it can get wet but I feel safe. Anywhere in the bay is fine and great on fuel with the 4 stroke 60 Merc. I get some looks and some there goes Bill Dance but I catch the same Red Snapper and all the other sought after fish that the big boys do. I have had many boats. 17' Whaler, 21 cuddy Proline , 26' Feasts White center with twin 175's, 19' Mako, 21' triple pontoon, now the 16 foot Tracker. It's great, pick your days.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Some years back, I was bringing a 65 foot dive boat back from diving the Empire Mica and saw something in the distance. Came up on a bass boat some 30 miles offshore with two fishermen sitting on pedistal seats casting their lures. Seas was calm and they had a good 12 inches of freeboard. Then year before that, captaining a 180 supply boat out of Cameron and felt it wasn't big enough for some of the seas.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

:boat: Size does matter.... 

go as big as you can afford but realize bigger means more gas too...

also do you plan to tow or store in a marina.. 

Tight Lines


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

When I started gulf fishing, I had a V-20 Wellcraft (20" long). I took it out 15-20 miles often, and to the Ozark a couple of times (out of Destin). I now have a 26' Twin Vee with 2 engines, I take it anywhere I have the gas to return from.
More important than the size of your boat is your experence and how well your boat is maintained and equipped.

Sea-r-cy


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Im really thinking about getting a center console but a cuddy cabin isnt out of the question yet.im looking for a boat that is easily trailerable also.

Im mainly looking to go into the bay but i would like a boat that could go offshore on occasion.

As for experience,im not inexperienced but im no pro at boating.i plan on getting all the safety gear i need and im going to be getting sea tow just in case


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

It all depends on how the boat is built and of course, the weather. I have no problem going into the gulf in a 16' cape, 17' key west, or any other small center console. However, I would not want to be out there in one of those 17 i/o bayliners and (no offense to those that own them), the small carolina skiffs. 

If your looking for "smallest boat" to get you out there AND BACK, I would say 16' CC and up...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

southern yakker said:


> Im really thinking about getting a center console but a cuddy cabin isnt out of the question yet.im looking for a boat that is easily trailerable also.
> 
> Im mainly looking to go into the bay but i would like a boat that could go offshore on occasion.
> 
> As for experience,im not inexperienced but im no pro at boating.i plan on getting all the safety gear i need and im going to be getting sea tow just in case


I've been thinking about selling mine to move into a 24-25 Catamaran. 
It's a 95 hull(21' capehorn) but the motor is a F250-2011(warranty til 2017 I believe). 380 hrs. I fish it out 60 miles when the weather is right and also catfish on the river in it sometime. Pretty much an all around boat.

I havent advertised yet as It's just an ideal that won't go away. Be glad to take you on a trip one day to see if it might be what you want.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

I take my boat 30 plus miles offshore and also drift the flats.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

I love my very wide 17' Cape Horn. I have taken a few people out and they have all commented on how well balanced the boat sits in the water with several people on one side. Big enough to get way out on a nice day and close in on 2 to 3s.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

jlw1972 said:


> I've been thinking about selling mine to move into a 24-25 Catamaran.
> It's a 95 hull(21' capehorn) but the motor is a F250-2011(warranty til 2017 I believe). 380 hrs. I fish it out 60 miles when the weather is right and also catfish on the river in it sometime. Pretty much an all around boat.
> 
> I havent advertised yet as It's just an ideal that won't go away. Be glad to take you on a trip one day to see if it might be what you want.


Thanks for the offer but im not quite ready to buy a boat yet.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Tobo what boat do u have?


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 19ft Cape Horn.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

inshorecatch said:


> I love my very wide 17' Cape Horn. I have taken a few people out and they have all commented on how well balanced the boat sits in the water with several people on one side. Big enough to get way out on a nice day and close in on 2 to 3s.


X2 on the 17' Cape Horn. I still miss it. 

We would have 4 People 8 Scuba Tanks and all the Gear and go out. Been in six foot seas and all and it still did great.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

TOBO said:


> I take my boat 30 plus miles offshore and also drift the flats.


Ditto. I have the same boat. I don't go out that far but I could if I wanted to.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had my Wellcraft V20 35miles offshore. Does good in rough stuff too. But i believe the v20 is one of the best hulls for doing such in a 20' range. I would think 18-20 is good but that largely depends on hull design. Some do great, some do horrible. Definately sea trial boats when you are ready.


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a 17ft center console Cobia that I take out between 5-10miles. It's great in the bay and great for shallow water fishing too. When planning a trip into the gulf I really have to pick my days. Anything that is +3ft seas or large swells can seem a little unsafe...well that's why the girlfriend seems to yell at me when I am trying to get to a spot. It's a good size for me to launch and go out alone, which is great.


----------

